
Why Marissa Mayer's 130-Hour Work Week Idea Is Completely, Totally Wrong - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/john-brandon/why-marissa-mayers-130-hour-work-week-idea-is-completely-totally-wrong.html
======
b34r
Marissa utterly failed at Yahoo. Her advice is not to be listened to, IMO.

~~~
brador
Her job was to increase shareholder value. She did exactly that, and very
well.

~~~
badmadrad
Meh. Not impressed by her work at Yahoo either. Most of the valuable
contributions that Yahoo made from an innovation standpoint pre-dated her
arrival. Also, she was largely billed as a catalyst for sparking Google-esque
innovation but her tenure was marred by copy cat initiatives and ideas that
were not fresh and ultimately lead to Yahoo just cashing out.

~~~
brador
None of that matters, her job was to extract shareholder value from Yahoo, not
save puppies or innovate or grow the business. She organised splitting off
parts for sale for big money paychecks. I'm far from her biggest fan, but she
did what she was hired to do as CEO.

------
WheelsAtLarge
130, Marissa is missing the point of life. Yes, work is important but If she's
working that many hours then she needs to know that we work to live a nice
life but if all of life is taken over by work then what's the point.

Also, her job as head of the company is to determine strategy and get the
right people in place to execute the vision and guide the ship as needed.
Micro managing can never work at a company with 1000's of people. If she
worked that many hours, I suspect that was her problem. She lost the forest
for the trees. Shame because it would have been great, if she could have made
Yahoo the power house it once was.

~~~
gozur88
>130, Marissa is missing the point of life. Yes, work is important but If
she's working that many hours then she needs to know that we work to live a
nice life but if all of life is taken over by work then what's the point.

"What's the point" of life is a question for which nobody has a definitive
answer. Hell, if you can answer that for just your own life you're miles ahead
of most people.

Some people aren't happy unless they have a project that consumes every waking
moment, and she may be one.

You never want a person like that in management at any level unless they
understand how different they are from normal people.

------
fasteo
18.5 hours per day, including Sundays. I guess this is only possible if you
use some nootropic. Considering that she has invested in nootrobox [1], I
guess she took that path.

Not that I am against nootropics (I have tried many of them; good short-term;
disaster for long-term usage), but it would be great to have the full history.

[2] [https://nootrobox.com/team](https://nootrobox.com/team)

------
achievingApathy
Ms. Mayer has apparently forgotten one of the fundamental laws of economics.
(Not surprising, really, but I digress). The only way that you can sustain
long term growth is through improvements in productivity. Working smarter, not
harder. I'm surprised that no one has pointed that out.

